# I was so disappointed!



## Bobbo (May 23, 2022)

In Pocket Camp, they showed the new Gulliver’s Mat which I thought was a cool idea!

Maybe it was just me not reading it completely (probably that), but I thought since it cost 300 hard to acquire leaf tickets, it would be much more than it was.

Put the mat down, Gulliver’s “sleeping” there, like when he washes up on the shore in ACNH.

Aaaaaaaaaaaand, that’s it.

You can interact with Gulliver, waking him up, and that’s it. I thought I might get something, but nope.

Gotta admit, kinda disappointing. Especially for 300 leaf tickets.


----------



## Insulaire (Jun 3, 2022)

All of the NPC items are like that. You’re paying that amount to have the NPC permanently in your campsite. I think they’re fun


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 3, 2022)

Most of the things in Pocket Camp are really cute but serve no purpose  Whats even worse is the cute ones are expensive!!!!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 3, 2022)

I don’t play Pocket Camp. The things you get are meaningless and pure aesthetic. I find the mainline games so much better.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 3, 2022)

Meh Pocket Camp feels so lifeless.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 4, 2022)

I will admit I've played pocket camp way more than I should :/


----------



## Insulaire (Jun 4, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t play Pocket Camp. The things you get are meaningless and pure aesthetic. I find the mainline games so much better.


The aesthetic IS the meaning…


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 4, 2022)

Bobbo said:


> Especially for 300 leaf tickets.


Microtransactions is what ruins a game.


----------



## Giddy (Jun 4, 2022)

Yeah, I don't play it much, i mainly get the random event items and don't even use them; it's a shame there's so many pretty clothe designs and items that could have been added to new horizons. 
And the fact that some villagers could interatct with the items was great.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2022)

the only NPC items I've ever bought in Pocket Camp was Katie on her sakura swing and Jack on his levitating chair. Katie bc I really like her and I love sakura stuff, so watching her swing back and forth (while a music box that I placed next to her plays) is really cute  and Jack bc he's one of my favorite NPCs in the whole franchise so ofc I had to have him.

I'm not interested in most NPC furniture, though if they ever release one with Katrina, Harriet, Digby, or even Redd, I might just get it. they're basically just for aesthetic and if they match your campsites aesthetic they can add a lot of atmosphere to the game.


----------



## Insulaire (Jun 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> the only NPC items I've ever bought in Pocket Camp was Katie on her sakura swing and Jack on his levitating chair. Katie bc I really like her and I love sakura stuff, so watching her swing back and forth (while a music box that I placed next to her plays) is really cute  and Jack bc he's one of my favorite NPCs in the whole franchise so ofc I had to have him.
> 
> I'm not interested in most NPC furniture, though if they ever release one with Katrina, Harriet, Digby, or even Redd, I might just get it. they're basically just for aesthetic and if they match your campsites aesthetic they can add a lot of atmosphere to the game.


Digby has a hammock, it’s actually coming back in stock this month if you want to start saving for it!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> the only NPC items I've ever bought in Pocket Camp was Katie on her sakura swing and Jack on his levitating chair. Katie bc I really like her and I love sakura stuff, so watching her swing back and forth (while a music box that I placed next to her plays) is really cute  and Jack bc he's one of my favorite NPCs in the whole franchise so ofc I had to have him.
> 
> I'm not interested in most NPC furniture, though if they ever release one with Katrina, Harriet, Digby, or even Redd, I might just get it. they're basically just for aesthetic and if they match your campsites aesthetic they can add a lot of atmosphere to the game.


i have only bought the Sakura swing as it is such a cute item and the Sakura items are my favourite.

I would love a Katrina npc  I normally use leaf tickets if it’s a new set that fits in with a theme or event.  Playing the new event I honestly didn’t realise how much hydrangea stuff I had  

I do wish that we could share more furniture/items as I have a lot that I would love to gift. I guess that goes back to money making


----------



## Livia (Jun 4, 2022)

Thanks for the warning. I thought about buying that mat because Gulliver is one of my favorite nocs, but I wasn't sure how much interaction it would have.


----------



## Belle T (Jun 4, 2022)

You have to _pay _for Gullible to sleep all day?  I've been doing that for free.


----------

